# Cheap lumpwood charcoal



## molove (Aug 7, 2015)

I have just noticed that 10 kg bags of Big K lumpwood charcoal are only £5 from Countrywide Farmers.

If there isn't one near you delivery is only £3.95 for up to 3 bags. So that works out at £18.95 for 30kgs. including delivery

I have used this charcoal and it seems to me to be of at least equal quality as the Makro/Booker Blue bag restaurant grade stuff.

Here's the link if you are interested

http://www.countrywidefarmers.co.uk/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=4076


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 7, 2015)

I as a few here do use heat beads. Bit more expensive, long burn time and no after taste.

Dave


----------



## molove (Aug 7, 2015)

I use Heat Beads in my Cobb, but stick to lump for the Kamado, which is so efficient charcoal lasts a very long time. I could probably get up to 36 hours of low and slow using lump wood charcoal without having to refill.


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm hopefully going to get some tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## molove (Aug 7, 2015)

Gav

Afaik, if they don't have any you can order them online and have them delivered to your local store for free


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 7, 2015)

Don't have one at all near to us but it just so happens I'll be able to call at the Nuneaton brach tomorrow.


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, Nuneaton sold out a few days ago so had to make 
amends with some 30% off bags of Weber charcoal at dobbies garden world. :)


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Just checked it out its £5 a bag but deliver for 4 bags was £15. they did say free deliver for orders over £50 but it was still coming up at £15 even ordering 10 bags


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 8, 2015)

5kg bags of big k lumpwood are £3.99 at the Range at the minute. Don't know if that's cheap though


----------



## smokewood (Aug 8, 2015)

Gav Iscon said:


> 5kg bags of big k lumpwood are £3.99 at the Range at the minute. Don't know if that's cheap though


Not really that is about average.


----------



## smokewood (Aug 8, 2015)

That is a fantastic deal I can't even buy it wholesale from Big K at that price.


----------



## molove (Aug 9, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Just checked it out its £5 a bag but deliver for 4 bags was £15. they did say free deliver for orders over £50 but it was still coming up at £15 even ordering 10 bags


Delivery is only £3.95 for up to 30kg ie 3 bags after that it's £15 for up to 500kg ie 50 bags. If you want to buy less than 10 bags it's cheaper to buy therm in separate orders of 3. I assume the free delivery is for orders greater than £50 that weigh less than 30kg (edit-it confirms this on the delivery info page)


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks MoLove understand now!


----------



## molove (Aug 11, 2015)

I ordered 3 bags on Friday, just got an email to say they haven't got any stock left and they've refunded me my money  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So unless you find some in one of the branches it looks like it's all gone now.


----------



## smokewood (Aug 13, 2015)

It sounds like end of line stock they are getting rid of.


----------

